# My sandpaper tip and superglue storeage.



## devonwoody (16 Sep 2013)

I have a favourite sandpaper block and the original piece of sandpaper was glued to a block. I now add new papers by running a drop of superglue on the old worn out paper and attach the new one and then finish again with another dab of superglue and clamp in vice until set. Keeps it nice and tight and paper lasts longer.







Superglue, I store the tubes in a large jar and any tube opened I store in a small jar sealed as per picture, it works and keeps the tubes upright.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (16 Sep 2013)

Excellent...like the sandpaper block tip


----------



## monkeybiter (16 Sep 2013)

I was bought some sanding belts for christmas one year that were the wrong size for my machine. I put a couple of offcuts in the belt separated by a couple of opposing wedges to keep it all tight. Free sanding block and you just rotate the belt when one part wears/blinds.


----------

